# ترانيم دينية مكتوبة علي صور(متجدد)



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

انا سرقت فكره من المشرف الجميل

ابو تربو 

هو عمل موضوع للايات والاقوال اللي علي صور

انا بقي عملت نفس الفكره لكن خاصة بالترانيم

اتمني الفكره تعجبكم وتشاركوا فيها

ومش شرط تكون الترنيمة كاملة لا عادي ممكن جزء منها داخل صورة معبره

اعتقد كلامها هنحسه وهيفرق معانا وممكن تستخدموها كصورة توقيع

منتظرة مشاركاتكم معايا
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*فكرة جميلة اوووووووووووووووى
روزى ومش محتاجين انك تقولى لاننا عارفين مين روزى دى اساس
حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة 
وبابا يسوع يكون معاكى ويسندك ويفرح قلبك 
ديما يارب
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *فكرة جميلة اوووووووووووووووى
> روزى ومش محتاجين انك تقولى لاننا عارفين مين روزى دى اساس
> حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة
> وبابا يسوع يكون معاكى ويسندك ويفرح قلبك
> ...




ميرسي جدا يا سمير علي زوقك

ربنا يفرحك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك

ويلا منتظرة مشاركتك معانا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا يا بنوته

تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*معلش بقى انا زهقتكوا بالمشاركات بس بحب الترانيم هعمل ايه *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه لالالالالا بالعكس ده مجهود جميل اوي


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

*نيرسى اوووووووووووووى*
*بنت العدارؤ صدقينى لو معايا ترانيم مكتوبة على الصور*
*كنت شاركت زيك كدا *
*لكن اعمل اية مش لقى ولا صورة مكتوبة عليها ترنيمة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالا بالعكس ده مجهود جميل اوي


*هههههههههههه طويب خلاص بقى هخلص امتحانات بكرة واعمل شوية تانى :smile01
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

اوك حبيبتي في انتظارك

وربنا معاكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

ايه الشغل الجامد دة 

هشارك معاكم بردو ولو كبرتوا الموسوعة نثبتها ...

ربنا يعوضكم يا اولاد الملك


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه الشغل الجامد دة
> 
> هشارك معاكم بردو ولو كبرتوا الموسوعة نثبتها ...
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم يا اولاد الملك




ميرسي كتير لزوقك

وفي انتظار مشاركاتك المتيمزة


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*فكرتك جميلة ياروزى
واسمحيلى اشارك معاكى بتصميم كان عندى بس اضفت له كلمات الترنيمة
(ألمس ايدينا يايسوع)
اتمنى يعجبكم*






​


----------

